
Top things employees must know before making the leap to entrepreneur - pmorle
http://pollenizer.com/top-10-things-employees-must-know-making-leap-becoming-entrepreneur
======
nhilma
The mindset is so different between being a founder and an employee. The
market is brutal. I really agree with "Your idea has little real value", share
your idea often so that you can bounce it off people before you waste months
building it and then realise that no one wants it

